# Agave Nectar



## Big Ike (Feb 5, 2010)

Has anybody made an agave nectar wine/mead? Or used agave nectar to increase alcohol content?

I tried some pure agave nectar today as a sugar substitute and was really surprised by the great flavor and texture. 

While I've never tasted a mead, the nectar was thick like honey, but not quit as sweet. I immediately thought it should be fermented... I think I have a problem.


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been wondering the same thing Big Ike.


It seems like it would be a good thing to try.




Ohhhh......and Yes, you do have a problem.


----------



## smurfe (Feb 6, 2010)

I use the stuff in cooking all the time as well as my coffee and tea. I have never used it in a wine or mead but have in beer before. It didn't add any special flavor though. I like it as it dissolves so well and doesn't just fall to the bottom of the kettle like honey will if you aren't stirring the heck out of it.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 6, 2010)

I like my Agave "nectar" fermented and then distilled to 90 proof.






Too much of it gives me a headache in the morning however!



Big Ike said:


> I tried some pure agave nectar today as a sugar substitute and was really surprised by the great flavor and texture.


----------



## vcasey (Feb 6, 2010)

Funny you should mention agave. Last week the health food store had a great sale and of course I could not resist. So this week I'll be making an agave wine as well as a blueberry agave wine. Once I get everything finalized I'll post on this experiment.
But to answer the question, I have heard on many folks making wine from agave, there were several in the store also taking advantage of the sale.
And Mike I like my agave that way as well, but ya gotta get out there and experiment cause you never know what you may find.
Someone had to know I would respond to this thread!


----------



## Big Ike (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks all.

Goodfella, thanks for the confirmation. 

Smurfe, good to know.

Mike, that agave makes me want to fight my grandmother (she still kicks my butt, though).

Vcasey, I'll be anxiously awaiting your posts.


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 7, 2010)

Does anyone use honey (or agave) to back sweeten instead if simple syrup?


----------



## vcasey (Feb 7, 2010)

I use honey to sweeten meads and sugar for fruit wines, I have also used maple syrup (which was fantastic at bottling). It depends on what you want as the end result. 
This will be the first time working with agave and I am not sure yet if I will let it stay dry or sweeten it a bit or even if I use oak. I do know if I decide to sweeten it will be with agave to keep it pure and get a clean tasting profile.
VC


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 7, 2010)

What kind of wine did you use maple syrup on vcasey?


----------



## vcasey (Feb 7, 2010)

A Maple Mead that will be sparkled and bottled next year and a Cranberry Cyser that ended up a little more high octane then I intended. I really had not expected much from the cyser but at bottling it was surprisingly pretty good. It was also one that took almost a year to ferment and I'll be waiting until next year before I open a bottle.

Other wines that I would sweeten with maple syrup are a pumpkin and a sweet potato wine.


----------



## dsivajee (Jul 17, 2021)

vcasey said:


> Funny you should mention agave. Last week the health food store had a great sale and of course I could not resist. So this week I'll be making an agave wine as well as a blueberry agave wine. Once I get everything finalized I'll post on this experiment.
> But to answer the question, I have heard on many folks making wine from agave, there were several in the store also taking advantage of the sale.
> And Mike I like my agave that way as well, but ya gotta get out there and experiment cause you never know what you may find.
> Someone had to know I would respond to this thread!


Did you ever make that agave wine?


----------



## dsivajee (Jul 17, 2021)

I am interested in making a wine out of a tree sap from Asia called the Palmyra tree. Looking for someone who can help.


----------

